# Bath salt bars



## Obsidian (Oct 23, 2013)

Here are the bars I made using bath salts I got at the dollar store. I didn't get the salts ground as fine as I would have liked, made it a bit hard to cut but I'm happy how they turned out.
The lighter part only has the color from the bath salts, the dark bits I used pink eyeshadow to color.
Used 50% salt.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 23, 2013)

This delicate pink makes me think of a light and fluffy strawberry mousse. These are pretty! I'd have to buy one if I was at a place where you were selling. What is in the bath salts that you used?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you, I think the colors are great. The ingredients are: sodium chloride, glycerin, fragrance. I was really hoping the scent of the bath salt would stay but it didn't.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 23, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Thank you, I think the colors are great. The ingredients are: sodium chloride, glycerin, fragrance. I was really hoping the scent of the bath salt would stay but it didn't.


 
I always fragrance my salts at least 9% of oil weight to make up for the salt. Salt will absorb a lot of your fragrance and a pre-fragranced bath salt will never hold fo in a salt bar. This is just my opinion and I make a lot of salt bars.


----------



## Moot (Oct 23, 2013)

Beautiful soap!  Every time I see a salt bar on here, I want to make one.  I have some Himalayan salt just waiting to jump into one.  If I add one more soap to my "collection" they're going to commit me!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 23, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Thank you, I think the colors are great. The ingredients are: sodium chloride, glycerin, fragrance. I was really hoping the scent of the bath salt would stay but it didn't.



Thank you. I had thought about bath salts but wasn't sure if there were ingredients that would cause the soap to misbehave.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 23, 2013)

I think any ingredients besides the salt would be so minuet that it really shouldn't matter. My other baths salt have mineral oil instead of glycerin, I was going to use it but I didn't have enough so I got the pink ones.
The true test will be using the cured bars but I look forward to trying different bath salts in the future.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 23, 2013)

Pretty in Pink!!  so delicate looking!  I've got to try another batch of salt bars one of these days


----------



## TVivian (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh darn about the scent not sticking, but the soaps turned out so pretty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lsg (Oct 23, 2013)

Those are pretty!


----------



## savonierre (Oct 23, 2013)

That is so very delicate looking and pretty..


----------



## Lidyax (Oct 24, 2013)

It's lovely! And the colors too. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 1, 2013)

I just picked up some bath salt. Now I'm going out for more OO and then I'll be soaping! I have to get ready for Christmas.


----------



## MikeInPdx (Nov 2, 2013)

savonierre said:


> That is so very delicate looking and pretty..



Very pretty.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 3, 2013)

How clever using bath salts from the dollar store.  Tonight in my local grocery store I looked at Himalayan sea salt and other salts from around the world.  I was shocked at the price -- over $25 per pound!  $155 for only 6 lbs!!  I don't know much about salt bars, but I really don't need to go there if there is a strong reason to use the primo ingredients.  Glad you've brought it down to reality for me.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 3, 2013)

CaraBou said:


> How clever using bath salts from the dollar store.  Tonight in my local grocery store I looked at Himalayan sea salt and other salts from around the world.  I was shocked at the price -- over $25 per pound!  $155 for only 6 lbs!!  I don't know much about salt bars, but I really don't need to go there if there is a strong reason to use the primo ingredients.  Glad you've brought it down to reality for me.



:Kitten Love: Wow, that's expensive!  I was at Costco the other day getting OO and I also got some Himalayan Pink salt. The containers are 13 oz.  I don't remember how much it was, but it wasn't a lot. I got a couple of them for salt bars.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 3, 2013)

Yikes, thats way too expensive for Himalayan salt. The local grocery sells a course ground brownish salt that look similar to himalayan but is only $6 for a pound. One of these days I do want to make a nice bar with a natural colored salt but for the most part, I use canning and pickling salt. If I sold my bars I would use better stuff.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 3, 2013)

The Himalayan salt that I got has a light pink color.


----------



## renata (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow I really like this pink bars!


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 4, 2013)

San Francisco Salt Company is the best place to buy salts. Right now Himalayan is 23.99 for 10 lbs with free shipping. They also ship very fast. This way you are getting pure Himalayan salt and not the other ingredients that may be in inexpensive bath salts. I just prefer to know I am getting pure salts


----------

